

How to Make Your Developer On-boarding Process Idiot Proof(Resistant) - 3villabs
http://shiporgetoffthepot.com/how-to-make-your-developer-onboarding-process-idiot-proofresistant/

======
Piskvorrr
Interesting, except for the click-bait title - I have, indeed, clicked
through, motivated by curiosity: "who would want to hire and onboard idiot
developers?"

